

Developers, You Need to Stop Being So Stingy - tacon
https://mattkremer.com/developers-you-need-to-stop-being-so-stingy/

======
smacktoward
It's not that developers are stingy, it's that _people_ are stingy.

We live in a stingy age. "Cheap and tolerable beats expensive and excellent"
has been the #1 rule of the marketplace for at least fifty years now. And not
just in software, but everywhere: garments, furniture, housing, cars,
airlines, food... the list goes on and on.

Maybe at some point in my lifetime the pendulum will start swinging in the
other direction. I hope so, but given that this is a macro kind of trend, I
kind of doubt it.

